# show grooming/what do you think of this idea?



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem, only I haven't tried to groom myself. But the problem will be solved that I will bring my friend to my friends breeders (that bred Pavo) and they will show her where to cut and how much. And then she'll teach me grooming techinques 
So maybe you should try with GR breeders/groomers to show her how to work?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have 2 left feet, 2 left hands, and 10 thumbs, so grooming the Tito Monster myself for show isn't a realistic option any time soon. I also don't have the correct tools.
> A friend of mine has been a master groomer for 30 years and does a stunning job, but she doesn't know how a golden should look in a show cut, so she doesn't want to groom him for shows. She went to the IKC show with us, and walked around looking at how the goldens were being cut, and got some idea of what needs to be done.
> How about.....
> If I were to order the Deb Oster DVD and give it to her.
> ...


 
Yep And have her practice on a dog not being shown.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Yep And have her practice on a dog not being shown.


She could always offer to do a rescue golden in need of some sprucing up as practice!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with the others.. and if she's already a groomer, she shouldn't have too hard a time picking up the techniques


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great idea, I have a very scruffy looking 12 year old she could practice on!
Is anyone familiar with this particular DVD? Any comments on it?




Pointgold said:


> Yep And have her practice on a dog not being shown.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish there was one in the area that I could work with. The only one that's *sort of* close, that I would love to go to, is Deb Oster herself! She's about 2+ hours away from here. 
The rest of them wouldn't be real excited to groom a competitor's golden, sorry to say. No telling what he'd end up looking like!
His own breeder doesn't show groom, she doesn't show her dogs. We won't even talk about that.




Golden Leo said:


> I have exactly the same problem, only I haven't tried to groom myself. But the problem will be solved that I will bring my friend to my friends breeders (that bred Pavo) and they will show her where to cut and how much. And then she'll teach me grooming techinques
> So maybe you should try with GR breeders/groomers to show her how to work?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's a very good video. The biggest thing is being able to "see" the individual dog, because not every dog will be groomed exactly the same. ie a dog with a short back will be groomed a bit differently than one with a long back, they way hocks are trimmed may vary a bit from dog to dog depending on structure, etc.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I hadn't thought of that.
I will order the video, and watch it myself. Then I will have her watch it, and then hopefully I can sort of point out the things that need to be "fixed" on him and she will know how to do it. 
Argh, this is sooooo complicated. Maybe I should just drive the 2+ hours to Deb Oster, if she would groom him.....I wonder if she'd resent me bringing *my* groomer along. 





Pointgold said:


> It's a very good video. The biggest thing is being able to "see" the indivudal dog, because not every dog will be groomed exactly the same. ie a dog with a short back will be groomed a bit differently than one with a long back, they way hocks are trimmed may vary a bit from dog to dog depending on structure, etc.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the Debbie Oster DVD myself...and it's VERY informational! Although I don't have a show dog...but I am able to get her feet "rounded"...or "sculpted" the way the standard calls them for, fairly well! And I'm not expert at all! Like PG said, use a dog that won't be shown...and compare that dog to the one in the video...and to the ones you have as a mental picture from the show...and ask questions if you see any groomers at any other upcoming shows! Just say you're new to this...and if you see a person who looks nice...go as them! They'd be GLAD to help! =] Good luck!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I ordered the Erik Strickland video and found it to be really informative and helpful....


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> great idea, I have a very scruffy looking 12 year old she could practice on!
> Is anyone familiar with this particular DVD? Any comments on it?


I have Oster's grooming DVD and love it. The DVD is broken down into what part of the body is being groomed. Debbie will also give you tips on how to improve a fault/weakness your dog may have and how to groom that area to make the dog appear stronger in that weak area. If you want to learn how to groom the feet you can scroll to that topic, press okay, and the DVD takes you right to her explaining how to trim the feet. I have worn that DVD out and have only had it 2 months!
I am practicing on Jonah although being a puppy he mainly needs paws and ears done. Since I'm taking handling classes and not showing him yet I figured I would try different shampoos and conditioners on him and find out what makes him look the best! That's great that your groomer friend would take an interest in helping you by going to a show and looking at the Goldens.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

If you are close enough to Debbie I would give her a call. Two hour drive would be worth the trip. You could also look for her at a show, but understand that she can get worn out from being on her feet all day. There are some things Debbie does differently then before, I am trying to convince her to put out another video. I am Lucky, she is my mentor and all my Dogs get touched up before we show(not fair-I know). 

The right equipment is very important as well as the knowledge. I am learning new things everytime I go to a show. Lucky for me I have 3 guys I can practice on at home(this way I don't butcher my guys who are showing while I practice). Practice is very important!!! The earlier you start with a dog the easier it gets as they get older......

Good Luck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I've heard that's an excellent video also, but last time I checked it cost over twice what the Deb Oster one costs....



peeps said:


> I ordered the Erik Strickland video and found it to be really informative and helpful....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I probably should. I'm just feeling so overwhelmed right now with stuff going on in my personal life that I'm having a really hard time making a decision about something as simple as having my dog groomed!




Doolin said:


> If you are close enough to Debbie I would give her a call. Two hour drive would be worth the trip. You could also look for her at a show, but understand that she can get worn out from being on her feet all day. There are some things Debbie does differently then before, I am trying to convince her to put out another video. I am Lucky, she is my mentor and all my Dogs get touched up before we show(not fair-I know).
> 
> The right equipment is very important as well as the knowledge. I am learning new things everytime I go to a show. Lucky for me I have 3 guys I can practice on at home(this way I don't butcher my guys who are showing while I practice). Practice is very important!!! The earlier you start with a dog the easier it gets as they get older......
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Last night, I went to a GRCA meeting. They had a well known guest speaker, who is a well known Canadian Judge. It was very interesting and informative to hear what SHE personally looks for in judging. She said that people now use entirely too much product on their dogs, and it takes away from them being able to judge the natural coat. She prefers little to no product for a more "natural" look. She even said that if she can't feel the actual hair coat on a dog....to use her expression...that dog is sent to the "back of the bus"! She said that is an extremely important factor in a Golden, as the coat must be the right texture to repel the water when working.
She also pointed out how difficult it is to find dogs with good fronts anymore. Also, she said that bites used to be good...that very rarely did a dog lose points for a bite problem, but she said for what ever reason....that problem is arising at an alarming rate. Missing and large gaps in the teeth, amongst other problems in the mouth. She told us, as being responsible breeders need to start watching for these problems more in our own breeding programs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very fortunate on this one. Gilmours breeder will take care of his grooming if I want, and she only lives 5 miles away. And she most definitely knows what she is doing


----------

